# Habitation door not locking



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi, all of a sudden I can't lock my (98 hymer) habitation door from the inside.Locks fine from outside using the key but won't turn clockwise from inside like it used to,this leaves me with only the plastic door hold as security or as I've been doing this week end,going out through cab to lock with key,big pain certainly in this fine summer we're having1 :roll: 

Any ideas? Ta Rossco


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi may be worth checking that the linkage hasn't popped adrift.

Alex.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Just last week I fixed this problem with my 2000 hymer 544. I dismantled the lock and found that 3 small components had unscrewed and fallen down a few inches and were lying just behind the plastic inner door cladding. I found it quite easy to fix but needed to use an allen key to dismantle the lock mechanism enough to enable me to re attach the fallen pieces. The door now locks easier than it has done since new!! Just be careful to note the exact position of all the visible bits before you do any further dismantling . The lock is designed to fit other doors also because there are extra holes not used by the 544 door which are drilled in a round plastic thingy which also is used by the 544!! Hope this helps!!


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas,I'll get me toolbox out and have a look


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

B*gger,I'm normally v handy with "things" but I think I'm going to write MH locks of the list  Took the handle off,picked up the bit that fell out! put it back... Its a very simple mechanism and can't see anything"slipped" or out of place/sheared off etc

Can get the knob to turn clockwise when its in me hand(great stuff) but still no joy when re-attatched.

Is this the same lock as you have jocie?








Scuse the dirty paw prints on the photo,anymore ideas anyone?

Many thanks,Rossco


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Sorry Rossco your door is completely different to mine unfortunately. The horizontal bars on the actual door of yours are on the door frame of mine. My door handle is only used to grab the door and pull it shut. The door is opened from inside by pulling a lever handle, which unlatches the locking mechanism which is in an assembly behind the handle inside the door. If you have a caravan or motorhome su[pplier near you it may be worth taking your dismantled bits into the workshop for a word of advice from a friendly expert?? I have found this to work, especially if you buy your gas, toilet fluid etc there!!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I had a problem with mine.

There is a pin that operates the inner lock that is attached to the outer key lock part of the mechanism by a grubscrew.

The grubscrew allows adjustment of the length of the pin. 

The grubscrew can, and in my case did, come loose and this allowed the pin to shorten so that it was not reaching the inner part of the lock.

I did take some photos but at the moment I can't find them. If I do I will post them.


----------



## Raphael (5 mo ago)

1999 Hymer, had exactly the same problem. Locked fine from outside, could unlock from inside, but wouldn't lock from the inside. The bar felt jammed. Oiled it up, and lots of opening closing and locking and unlocking for the oil to get everywhere, and now it's fixed! Told the wife it was very technical and was a lot of work.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Raphael said:


> 1999 Hymer, had exactly the same problem. Locked fine from outside, could unlock from inside, but wouldn't lock from the inside. The bar felt jammed. Oiled it up, and lots of opening closing and locking and unlocking for the oil to get everywhere, and now it's fixed! Told the wife it was very technical and was a lot of work.


You have just answered a 2008 thread.😉
If you are staying welcome to facts.


----------



## Raphael (5 mo ago)

JanHank said:


> You have just answered a 2008 thread.😉
> If you are staying welcome to facts.


Well this post was the first result on Google for it, and my fix is as true now as it was is and will ever be!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Raphael - and welcome

Do you frequent forums generally or only for specifics if you have a problem or if you can help etc? We can always do with more folks with real experiences o add to the knowledge bank.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Raphael said:


> Told the wife it was very technical and was a lot of work.


Get brownie points where you can! Welcome to the forum Raphael. 


Raphael said:


> Well this post was the first result on Google for it, and my fix is as true now as it was is and will ever be!


Absolutely, and thanks for sharing.


----------

